# Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!



## flor61 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zur Fusion: Brandenburger Funktionäre sind allesamt Verräter und faule Säcke!*

Ich hänge mal die Einladung als jpg hier ran. Mich verwundert schon allein der Inhalt; informiert und so.
Was soll da schon kommen?!

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2012)

Der LAV Brandenburg lädt alle Vereinsvorsitzenden zu einer Versammlung zum Thema Fusion ein. 

Da solltet Ihr unbeding hingehen, bzw. Euren Vereinsvorstand anhalten selbst, oder durch einen Vertreter (das könnt Ihr selber sein), Eure Interessen bei dieser Versammlung zu wahren. 

Denkt daran, dass bisher eine Minderheit der Organisierten Angler die Dinge vorantreibt. Ihr solltet dort entscheiden, ob Ihr euch dieser Minderheit anschließt (was auch durch Nichtteilnahme der Fall ist), oder ob Ihr dort eine andere Position beziehen wollt.

Egal wie diese Fusionsgeschichte ausgeht, das Ergebnis ist bindend für alle organisierten, die Auswirkungen maßgebend für alle Angler.

Die Einladung, von der uns Flor61 informiert hat, kopiere ich gleich hier rein. Die steht dann über diesem Beitrag, da sie älter ist.
Ist aber wurscht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

@Flor

Du musst das irgendwie anders machen mit dem Anhang wenn du viele Leute erreichen willst.
Wenn man nicht angemeldet und eingeloggt ist kann man das nicht sehen.#t


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Danke Ralle, für den neuen thread, dessen Name jetzt natürlich besser passt.
Will nur hoffen, daß das Interesse in der brandenburger Angelschaft  hiermit neu entfacht wird, und wenn man sich nur einen groben Überblick  verschafft, um was es eigentlich geht.
Denn ich glaube, daß bei der "hervorragenden" Infopolitik alle wissen, worum es geht und wie der Stand ist, oder nicht?

Petri

@Tinca: Sag bitte wie, dann geht das los. Das Papier liegt vor, die gescannte .jpg auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

:m





Nur noch anklicken. Sollte auch von extern gehen!

Edit: Funktioniert. Hatte mich gearde ausgeloggt und probiert.

@Flor
So ging das schneller als lange Erklärungen.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Leider hat der LAV Brandenburg vergessen, das auf seiner Homepage zu veröffentlichen.

Schade.


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

:m, prima Professorchen, das funzt.
Habe mich abgemeldet und kann es trotzdem lesen. 

Danke sagen die brandenburger Angler, und alle anderen

Petri


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

So, o.k., jetzt mal "Butter bei die Fische"

1.: - wie ist der gegenwärtige Stand ;+
2.: - was will der Vorstand mit dieser Veranstaltung erreichen ;+
3.: - was wollen wir brandenburger Angler erreichen, als Endziel ;+
4.: - wie können wir das was wir wollen auf sauberem
       vereinsrechtlichem Wege erreichen ;+
5.: - was ist dafür zu tun ;+

Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*



flor61 schrieb:


> Danke sagen die brandenburger Angler, und alle anderen



Gern - für einen guten Zweck.

Lasst euch diese Chance, eurem Ärger Luft zu machen und evtl. doch noch etwas zu ändern, nicht entgehen !!

#h


----------



## Firehawk81 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Supi das mal wieder Informationen zusammen getragen werden. Unser Vereine wurde auch zur Delegiertenversammlung am 25.02. in Dresden eingeladen.
Na schauen wir mal was sie "nettes" zu erzählen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

*Ich finde es erstklassig, dass sich auch Brandenburger DAV-Angler vor dem Übertritt in den VDSF nochmal bei ihrem Landesverband zu Wort melden wollen-  evtl. auch was in Bewegung setzen.*

Ihr seid aber in der Minderheit, dessen müsst ihr euch bewusst sein.

Wir berichten schon über 2 Jahre rund um die Fusion..

Auch gerade darüber, wie der Brandenburger Verband zusammen mit dem VDSF-Verband Bayern (der ist laut Satzung nicht mal ein Verband für Angler, da dürfen die nur neben Berufsfischern und Castern ein bisschen mitmachen. Kein Wunder, dass da dann so Dinge wie gesetzliche Abknüppelgebote unterstützt werden) ohne vorherige Information oder Befragung seiner Mitglieder und seiner Angler die Bundesverbände wieder zu Verhandlungen gezwungen haben.

Ebenso lies der Brandenburger DAV ohne vorherige Information oder Diskussion oder gar einen Mitgliederbeschluss seitens des Präsdidiums verlauten, dass bei Scheitern  des Übertritts vom DAV in den VDSF es für den Brandenburger Verband keinen Sinn mehr mache, im DAV zu bleiben - *die wollen halt mit Gewalt in den VDSF.*

Dann haben sie zusammen mit Bayern (ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt) Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag vorgelegt für den neuen Dachverband. 

Der auch wiederum vorher nicht mit den Mitgliedern oder Anglern abgesprochen war - und nach dem kann danach nicht nur Peter Mohnert wieder Präsident werden/bleiben kann (ist ja ein Übertritt in den VDSF); sondern dieser Satzungsentwurf verhindert auch weiterhin Mitwirkungs- und Kontrollrechte der Angler...

Dem allem hat dann der Verbandsausschuss des DAV dann aber wie vom LAVB mit vorgelegt auch zugestimmt - und das obwohl vom Präsidenten Markstein versprochen worden war, dass es eine Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe geben würde, ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben der für  den DAV *BISHER* wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte.

*All dies gilt nun nicht mehr *- es geht ja auch nicht mehr um eine gleichberechtigte Fusion, sondern nur noch um den Übertritt (samt Vermögen) des DAV in den VDSF mit weiterer Gültigkeit der jetzigen VDSF-Richtlinien..

Das alles haben wir zigfach veröffentlicht und ausgeführt, so dass niemand sagen kann, er hätte es nicht gewusst.

Jeder - gerade die Brandenburger Angler - hätte also genug Zeit gehabt, über Vereine oder Kreisverband tätig zu werden.

*Das ist zwar in Einzelfällen geschehen, hatte aber nie die Mehrheit der im DAV-Brandenburg organisierten Angler gefunden. *

Daher bleibt festzuhalten, dass der DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg und die Mehrheit der dort organisierten Angler folgendes will, was nach der bisherigen Vorgehensweise des LAVB so ablesbar ist:
*Einen Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF bei den jetzt geltenden angelpolitischen Richtlinien des VDSF, ohne festschreiben der für den DAV bisher wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte in der Satzung oder einem Zusatzdokument bis zum Ende des Jahres.*

Dass ich persönlich es angelpolitisch für eine Katastrophe halte, wenn es nur noch den VDSF (auch wenn der dann in DAFV umbenannt werden soll) geben wird und dessen angelpolitische Ansichten, ist ja nun nichts Neues.

*Aber ich muss es auch akzeptieren, dass eben die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Angler den rigiden und restriktiven angelpolitischen Ansichten des VDSF zustimmt und daher übertreten will.*

Und nachfolgend natürlich auch dann diese rigiden Richtlinien im eigenen Land durchsetzen - sonst würde das ja so keinen Sinn machen und man hätte die jetzt vertane Chance auf eine richtige Fusion und Mitnahme der Angler auch genutzt.......


----------



## flor61 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Hallo Sportler,

in der letzten Woche habe ich eine mail an den DAV mit der Bitte um Mitteilung zum aktuellen Stand zur Fusion mit dem VDSF geschickt.
Erfreulicherweise kam die Antwort auf mein Schreiben recht kurzfristig, worüber ich erfreut war, da ja hier andere Sachen zu lesen sind.
Hier die Antwort:

"Lieber Angelfreund ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage! Gerne informiere ich Sie kurz über den Stand der Dinge. Sowohl der VDSF als auch der Verbandsausschuss des DAV haben dem aktuellen Satzungsentwurf mit redaktionellen und juristisch notwendigen Änderungen zugestimmt. Auch stimmt der DAV-Verbandsausschuss vom Prinzip dem unter anderem vom LAVB vorgeschlagenen Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf zu. Dieser beinhaltet die Positionen unseres Verbandes im Wesentlichen und bedarf nur noch weniger Anpassungen.

Über die abschließende Positionierung des DAV zu den beiden grundlegenden Papieren Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag wird am 10. März 2012 das höchste Organ des DAV befinden, damit wir mit der Stimme dieses Gremiums in die weiteren Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF gehen können. 
Über den Fortgang der Fusionsverhandlungen werden wir dann selbstverständlich weiter berichten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und "Petri Heil!"
Ihr
Günter Markstein

Günter Markstein
Präsident des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.
President of the German Anglers Asscociation

Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.
Weissenseer Weg 110
10369 Berlin
GERMANY
Tel: +49-(0)30-97104379
Fax: +49-(0)30-97104389
Email: info@anglerverband.com
URL: www.anglerverband.com
Steuer-Nr. 27/663/55540
VR 12 499 Nz - Amtsgericht Charlottenburg, Berlin"

Wie hier also zu entnehmen ist, sind die Verhandlungen noch nicht abschließend geführt und es geht doch demokratisch zu.
Sicher ist es so, daß gewisse Informationen abgefordert werden müssen, daß man auch Interesse signalisieren muß, um sich mit einzubringen. Wenn ich nur angeln will, dann habe ich natürlich keinen Einfluß. Denn das unstrukturierte Gegacker im Hühnerstall ist zwar zu hören, wird aber nicht für voll genommen.
So, ich hoffe, daß dieser Eintrag den Infostand etwas gebessert hat, denn der ist ja wahrlich nicht positiv zu bewerten. Schade, denn dies hat immer einen faden Beigeschmack.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Siehe oben, genau was ich geschrieben hatte:
*Der DAV will in der Mehrheit unbedingt zum VDSF übertreten, ohne vorher angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben. *

Mit einer ungenügenden Satzung, obwohl eine deutlich bessere Alternativsatzung vorlag, aber mangels Zeit (weil der Zeitrahmen eh zu eng war) oder Lust nicht mal diskutiert wurde!!!

Wer da glaubt, es würde bei der Hauptversammlung was anderes rauskommt, darf das ruhig weiterglauben.....

Dass die Hauptversammlung des Landesverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt beauftragt wurde, konkrete Änderungen an der Satzung einzubringen, vom Präsidium aber bisher kein Antrag auf Rücknahme des von Markstein zitierten Beschlusses des  Verbandsausschlusses vorliegt ("Sowohl der VDSF als auch der Verbandsausschuss des DAV haben dem aktuellen Satzungsentwurf mit redaktionellen und juristisch notwendigen Änderungen zugestimmt") zeigt nur, dass die Funtkionäre im DAV das durchprügeln wollen - und das auch ohne Rücksicht auf eindeutige Beschlüsse.

Da sich das die Angler im DAV in der Mehrheit gefallen lassen, muss man davon ausgehen, das die das genauso wollen.

Denn wie Du gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es da demokratisch zugeht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

PS:
Und meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Beschwichtigungsschreiben von Herrn Markstein  behalte ich für mich, sonst müsste ich mich selber verwarnen..

Er hat hier bei uns öffentlich versprochen, dass es nur eine gleichberechtigte Fusion ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte geben soll und ansonsten nicht fusioniert wird.

Fakt ist jetzt aber, dass der jetzt geplante und von Herrn Markstein mit unterstützte Weg ist, dass es eine reiner Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF ist, mit einem viel zu engen und festgezurrten Zeitplan (siehe oben, nicht mal alternative Satzungsentwürfe konnten diskutiert werden) und ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkte..

Andere würden sowas vielleicht auch Lüge nennen, ich nenne es mal eine 180-Grad-Wendung....


----------



## flor61 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Hallo Sportler,

falls einer von euch am 25.02.2012 zum "Tag der Vereinsvorsitzenden"  gehen sollte, wäre es schön, hier einen Bericht darüber einzustellen,  damit wir auch darüber auf dem Laufenden sind.
Ich werde dieser Veranstaltung nicht beiwohnen, da der Infowert den Anreiseaufwand für mich nicht lohnt, oder so.

Petri


----------



## Firehawk81 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Mein Vorsitzender fährt hin. Und am 08.03. hab ich wieder Vorstandssitzung. Dann kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*



> Dann kann ich ja mal berichten.


Dann mach doch mal ;-))

Könnte auch deswegen interessant sein, weil uns gesagt wurde, dass der Brandenburger Landesverband gar nicht bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV-Bund dabei war, als dieser beschloss, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF überzutreten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

Da ja inzwischen auch im DAV nichts mehr öffentlich gemacht wird (weder von Bundes- noch Landesverbänden) lässt das natürlich Raum für viele Spekulationen.......................

Beispiele:
Will nun Brandenburg angelpolitische Punkte festschreiben und war deswegen nicht da??

Oder ist das schon die Vorbereitung für den Austrittsversuch aus dem DAV?

Oder?

Oder?????


----------



## flor61 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Hat jemand eine Info, was am Samstag in Brandenburg gelaufen ist, beim "Tag der Vereinsvorsitzenden"?

Petri

PS. Das war übrigens das Startthema


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Hast recht, hab daher die Posts ins passende Thema geschubst..
Hier wieder nur "Tag der Vereinsvorsitzenden" in Brandenburg..
Scheint aber auch von diesen Vorsitzenden noch keiner einen Angler informiert zu haben, was da ausgemauschelt (SORRY; war polemisch: diskutiert) wurde..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Tja, auf den Seiten des LAVB ist bis dato nichts zu lesen und zu hören, von den Vereinen hört und sieht man nix, die Angler aus Brandenburg haben scheinbar auch noch nix mitgekriegt, da hier nicht einer was dazu schreibt..

Ist am Ende der "Tag der Vereinsvorsitzende" gar ausgefallen?

Oder ist man am Ende gar etwas irritiert, was da mit der Veröffentlichung des offenen Briefes nun sichtbar wird bei dem Verband, zu dem man ja ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze übertreten wollte??

Fragen über Fragen - und ganz Brandenburg schweigt....

Vielsagend???


----------

